# my first love



## terryknight (Sep 6, 2012)

i love my truck so much that i bought a second (twin) truck 

the first was given to me by my father when i graduated college. I have put a lot of work into it. 94.5 F250 Reg Cab 4x4 5 speed 4.10 255000 plus miles - intake - exhaust - autometer gauges - TW tunes - South Bend clutch - 140v IDM - DIY E Fuel - Intercooled - T500 - Stage 2s - D60 Swap - rear disc conversion







the second 97 F250 Reg Cab 4x4 Auto 3.55 156000 plus miles - D60 swap - back up truck, plow truck, beater truck, hunting truck


when i got it






as it is now


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey that's a pretty slick obs. Can't make a lotta power, but the engine is solid!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryknight (Oct 12, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Hey that's a pretty slick obs. Can't make a lotta power, but the engine is solid!



thank, and what do you think is a lotta power?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 12, 2012)

terryknight said:


> thank, and what do you think is a lotta power?



I did a dodge that would run 13.6 in the quarter. Its on here somewhere. A lot for a 7.3 would be 500hp I think. Hell I don't think I've ever seen one put down more then 450hp. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryknight (Oct 12, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> I did a dodge that would run 13.6 in the quarter. Its on here somewhere. A lot for a 7.3 would be 500hp I think. Hell I don't think I've ever seen one put down more then 450hp.



not bad at all. i'm shooting for around 450 with the 94 when it's all said and done. need a new turbo (it's sitting on the floor of the shop just need the time to install it and then need to retune) it's not easy to get a 7.3 to that level, but it can be done. there are several that gone above that, but 550 seems to be the limit before lots of time/effort/money.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 12, 2012)

terryknight said:


> not bad at all. i'm shooting for around 450 with the 94 when it's all said and done. need a new turbo (it's sitting on the floor of the shop just need the time to install it and then need to retune) it's not easy to get a 7.3 to that level, but it can be done. there are several that gone above that, but 550 seems to be the limit before lots of time/effort/money.



Good luck my friend has a full blown 2.6 puller with a 7.3 and he only did 460 something. I still dynod more tq. He has a lot of money wrapped up in that truck. 
Heres the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgqT2yvuR88&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryknight (Oct 13, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Good luck my friend has a full blown 2.6 puller with a 7.3 and he only did 460 something. I still dynod more tq. He has a lot of money wrapped up in that truck.
> Heres the video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgqT2yvuR88&feature=youtube_gdata_player



what setup is he running? it's a clean looking truck. i can't believe they didn't vent the exhaust outside


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 13, 2012)

Its a hood stack not ever dyno is setup for pullin trucks. They have vents for rear stacks and regular exhaust.

Heres my old Dodge.... no smoke in building lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br5ifTDRt0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I have know idea what setup he is running. I do know he has alot of money in it. Hes a guru for 7.3s down here. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryknight (Oct 14, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Its a hood stack not ever dyno is setup for pullin trucks. They have vents for rear stacks and regular exhaust.
> 
> Heres my old Dodge.... no smoke in building lol
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br5ifTDRt0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



yeah those hood stacks can be problematic for venting. I've seen stacks vented outside. i would think you could find some way to vent a hood stack. 

you have a nice looking truck. 

who is it? and i know how expensive these motors are to make good power, but it's cheaper than a new truck


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 14, 2012)

terryknight said:


> yeah those hood stacks can be problematic for venting. I've seen stacks vented outside. i would think you could find some way to vent a hood stack.
> 
> you have a nice looking truck.
> 
> who is it? and i know how expensive these motors are to make good power, but it's cheaper than a new truck



Thx his name cody allen look up death row diesel

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

